# Job openning in columbia pt



## algregerson (Sep 17, 2011)

IF YOU HAVE 3 YEARS EXPERIENCE AND WANT A GREAT CAREER SEI NEEDS INSTURCTORS DAY OR EVENING PLEASE SEND AND EMAIL TO rgreene@southeasterninstitute.edu and your resume. thanks alg


----------



## maddismom (Sep 20, 2011)

*Recruiting*

I counted three typos in your post; please help coders not lower the bar on our profession.


----------

